# things for a spoo to do while home alone?



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I know some people have the timed food dispensers with the larger compartments so they can either put a stuffed kong or toy inside and the dog gets a surprise every hour or so after being left alone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Most adult dogs seem to happily snooze for hours after a good walk - a safe chew, water and a comfy bed may be all that is needed. Pups are different - I really think that a puppy needs checking on every couple of hours at most, and taking out for for pees and poos. Adolescents are the real issue though - all that pent up energy, redeveloping brain, growing ability to concentrate on a problem for long periods, late stage teething... Lots of exercise, lots of brain games, a visit during the day, and a really, really good chew toy would be my recommendation!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just remember, the crate is not just to protect your things from destruction, but more importantly provides a safe place for your puppy. Away from electrical cords, ingesting who knows what, falls, entrapments, etc. 

Be very careful as to the chew toy you leave. Many can become choking hazards.

You seem to have a good grasp on what needs to be done, as in exercise before etc. I think you and your pup will be fine.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

All of ours have always been content sleeping during the day while I work for 6-7 hours. Even if I am home on my day off they still sleep because it has been their schedule since they were puppies. Sure they will play if I engage it and they are always up for a walk and training but if I want to lay in bed/on the couch and be lazy they are there being lazy with me. 

We have always crate trained...helps with potty training and keeps puppy safe from chewing up/ingesting something that could harm them. I never put chews or toys in there with them...I have heard of them eating pieces of the toy and have seen puppies/dogs get their bottom jaw stuck in a kong. Mine only get toys and chews with supervision.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am away from home for 8-9 hours every day. For my adult dogs, occasionally I will stop by home at lunch (and I always do this if I have a puppy say 8 months or younger), but during the day my adult dogs just lay around. An adolescent dog could get in trouble, so I do crate them until about 1-2 years of age. And a puppy would need to be let out every few hours. We try to walk the dogs in the mornings before work to help them not be too bored during the day.


----------

